# Deer/Elk Trail Cam pic?????



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

My friend sent this to me the other day. It is from his trail cam that is set up in Canfield Oh. (Mahoning County-NE Ohio). This is the one of the coolest rack I've seen on a whitetail. The thing looks like an Elk. It was taken on a cheaper camera so the quality is not all that great. And he has not had another picture of it since this was taken.


----------



## BassCatcher12 (Jun 24, 2005)

Looks like someones elk got out.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

> The thing looks like an Elk.


That's because it *IS* an elk. Like BassCatcher12 mentioned, a likely escapee.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

M.Magis said:


> That's because it *IS* an elk. Like BassCatcher12 mentioned, a likely escapee.


Yeah, but Canfield is near Youngstown Ohio? And no one has ever reported any elk ever escaping. Something that big, someone would have had to report seeing it. Those things aren't cheap, don't you think someone would be looking for it? I wish he had a better picture of it. 

Like I said before, WEIRD!


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Could be one that took a really, really long walk from NW Pennsylvania where their Elk herds thrive. I know if that were my property the next photo of him would just be a BIG pile of packages wrapped in freezer paper.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

It could be rather recent. And, the owner may not want to advertise the fact that one of his elk escaped. Of course Im just guessing. But its an elk for certain.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

M.Magis said:


> It could be rather recent. And, the owner may not want to advertise the fact that one of his elk escaped. Of course Im just guessing. But its an elk for certain.


I'll keep everyone posted. Could be interseting. I'd laugh my arse off if some bozo tried to take it into a check station LOL


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

There are occasionally elk that come from Pennsylvania. I would ask about Ohio's policy on killing elk....Virginia's policy is 'treat them like deer when hunting'.....


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Mushijobah said:


> There are occasionally elk that come from Pennsylvania. I would ask about Ohio's policy on killing elk....Virginia's policy is 'treat them like deer when hunting'.....


May I ask where? I'm 10 minutes from the Pa border and I have never heard of that happening.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I forget where I read it...definately online though. I'll try to find it again. I just remember some farmers in Trumbull and Ashtabula counties had seen some elk roaming around.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

> I'd laugh my arse off if some bozo tried to take it into a check station LOL


It would be the same guy who tried to check in a goat. 
Some fella in KY mistook an elk for a deer and checked it in.  Big mistake on his part, as they weren'y happy about it.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Who mistakes a deer with a goat? That is outrageous! I would have loved to been there for that if it actually is a true story.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote "Who mistakes a deer with a goat? That is outrageous"

That crap happens. When I lived in Craig Colorado in late 70s early 80s a couple guys hunting the area from California checked in a mule thinking it was a Cow Elk. Think about it, these geniuses are armed.


----------



## Kaiser878 (Sep 13, 2007)

That is absolutely awesome. Id say its a matter of time before the elk start crossing over into ohio. Just like the bears did and are doing!


----------



## FireMurph (Apr 16, 2007)

I know if it's a Wild Pig it's fair game in Ohio. 
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/news/home_page/NewsReleases/tabid/18276/EntryID/185/Default.aspx

I email ODNR asking if they can explain the law/rule on taking an ELK.


----------



## theprowler (Jul 14, 2004)

when fallow deer are seen around here, the odnr says shoot them. if it is from a ranch, it should have an ear tag. There has been several bison loose around here, and they are harder to find than you think.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I did find out yesterday that there was an elk ranch close by to this area. My friend did contact the guy and he stated that the farm operation is no longer in business and he swears that all the cows, and his two bulls were killed (for slaughter I guess). Maybe someone isn't telling the truth?


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

theprowler said:


> when fallow deer are seen around here, the odnr says shoot them. if it is from a ranch, it should have an ear tag. There has been several bison loose around here, and they are harder to find than you think.


Can I come hunting at your place LOL


----------



## shu9265 (Jun 15, 2008)

I have a friend in NY that raises Elk. When one got loose, he contacted the Elk growers assoc. and was informed that if anyone killed the elk, that they would in fact file a law suit on behalf of the elk owner.

Maybe different laws for different states, but, I would sure look into it before I put him in the freezer, unless of course he was in my back yard, and I sure would NOT be telling anyone ! ! !


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I think it has be tagged for it to be proven that it is someone's 'pet' or 'livestock'.


----------



## Loomis-Eyed (Jun 13, 2008)

Prob. an escapee... I work the oilfields in northern Mahoning and there's acctually a guy just nort of there who has some elk and deer penned on his property. South end of North Jackson Twp.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Fishstix said:


> Who mistakes a deer with a goat? That is outrageous! I would have loved to been there for that if it actually is a true story.


A few years ago my brother-in-law shot a piebald spike buck. When I got over to him to help him with field dressing I asked him why in the hell he shot a goat.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

shu9265 said:


> I have a friend in NY that raises Elk. When one got loose, he contacted the Elk growers assoc. and was informed that if anyone killed the elk, that they would in fact file a law suit on behalf of the elk owner.
> 
> Maybe different laws for different states, but, I would sure look into it before I put him in the freezer, unless of course he was in my back yard, and I sure would NOT be telling anyone ! ! !


Why would the growers assoc. file a lawsuit on behalf of someone that did not control their animal?? I think that is a joke. No offense meant toward you shu.


----------



## Snag06 (Mar 24, 2006)

A few years ago a high school boy shot a tagged cow elk in Stark Cty that had got loose from a farm. He checked it in and the local wildlife officer give his tag back to him. He said that the owner was lucky it was shot and that it didn't get hit by a car because he would be liable for all damages and injuries!!


----------



## FireMurph (Apr 16, 2007)

Heres the response I received from the ODNR

"Murphy,
The Ohio Division of Wildlife does not have any regulations pertaining
to the hunting on non-native wildlife. Many times these animals are
captive bred and owned by private individuals. If an animal like this
was harvested, the division of wildlife has no regulations. However,
you may be subject to civil suit for killing a pet. If a sighting of
non-native animals is made, we suggest you contact the wildlife officer
so he can investigate the situation.

Wildinfo-law" 


I would shoot the thing and worry about it later!


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

A few yrs ago I heard about getting shot during deer season. The gentleman actually saw it on opening day and didn't shoot. After talking to the game warden he was told it wa sfair game. He went back and ended up shooting it later in the week.
A couple yrs ago my buddies aw a couple buffalo that had escaped from a ranch up the road out in their fields. They contacted the game warden and he said they were fair game and you can legally shoot them if you see them.
I' d be elk hunting my friend....


----------



## BigSteve (Apr 14, 2008)

I agree with Carpn, I'd be elk hunting too.


----------



## dcemsmedic2693 (May 20, 2005)

I was deer hunting several years ago in the corner of perry and morgan counties. I was there when someone of arabic decent brought in a farmer's goat and stated he had a "two point" to check in. When the person checking in the "deer" the game warden was called and the person who shot it was fined for killing of livestaock and had to repaid the farmer for the goat. He also lost his hunting priveledges for a while and hopefully at least until he was abel to tell the difference between deer and goats. I did find out from the dnr two years ago that if there is livestock type animals hogs or cows in an area without a farm in the immediate area they were fair game and concidered a nussance animal. Do what you like but I would shoot it and put it in the freezer.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I know I've been debating about harvesting some beef. A neighboring landowner's cows keep getting out. Last fall the escaped and ate both my food plots to dirt then lived in the woods for about three months. The owner was unable to capture them until late winter. The other day when I went to hunt there was manure and signs of heavy grazing in my food plots again. If I go back and they are eaten I'm either collecting a cow or dropping off a invoice for damages to the property, might do both


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Carp, sounds like a shoot, shovel, shut-up hunt in your future. If you need help butchering I work for portions and have bob-cat, to move the "Deer"


----------



## H20hound (Apr 15, 2008)

Papascott said:


> Carp, sounds like a shoot, shovel, shut-up hunt in your future. If you need help butchering I work for portions and have bob-cat, to move the "Deer"


hahaha.....need any help with that one i'll find the time.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

An elk got loose couple years ago in Auglaize county. It was in the paper if you see it go ahead and shoot it because its not native. A guy shot it and nothing happened. I'll try to find the article.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Elk use to populate ohio But i think the last one leagally killed, or reported was around 1830's


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I would have crapped when I checked my pics and that thing showed up! I would be elk hunting if I were you. 

Lg_mouth


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Looks like the infamous "Willy Buck."

If any of you get the Foxworthy reference.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

I grew up in Canfield. I don't believe an elk can exist for very long in this area without being spotted. There is just too many people in the area for an elk to wander around and not be spotted. 

Also, I've been to Benzette, Pa and seen the elk herd there. If you ever get out that way, stop by to see the herd. It is awesome. They have several locations you can pull off the road to view the elk herd. I went in the fall, the weekend after halloween, and saw several bulls that took my breath away.

ski


----------



## HCF (Apr 7, 2005)

I grew up in ytown, don't think animal that big would go unseen very long in Canfield either but I guess you never know just like the big bucks I see out of season or just get a glimpse of. Got a place in Clearfield, Pa and we have Elk there also short jog to Elk Co and they have a viewing area.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Im confused about the non-native comment.I thought they fell under the same rules as black bear,bobcat,cougar etc...


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

These elk are non-native. They are descendents of Rocky Mtn. elk. The last eastern elk were killed back in the 19th century. Ohio has no policy on protecting these animals.


----------



## martinconcrete (Feb 4, 2006)

My good friend who lives south of you near Wintersville, Oh had a 6x6 bull run through his yard last week. There are a few Elk farms in the area and he called them but none had any bulls loose. The bull in this picture is a small bull, probably a 5x5. If you see Elk in Ohio, they almost certainly have escaped for a preserve.


----------

